# Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x61 Update 3



## beachkini (9 Nov. 2011)

(4 Dateien, 5.371.059 Bytes = 5,122 MiB)


----------



## 321meins (9 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x4*

:thumbup:

Eine heiße Schnitte die Miranda und bildhübsch noch dazu.


----------



## Magni (9 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x4*

sehr schöne bilder. danke für den Upload


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x4*

*Miranda Kerr backstage prior to walking *
*the runway for the 2011 Victoria's Secret fashion show in New York City*



*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## beachkini (9 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x47 Update 2*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(36 Dateien, 47.571.005 Bytes = 45,37 MiB)
thx to Jens0001


----------



## Kurupt (12 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x47 Update 2*

cb-spray88




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Tom G. (14 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x61 Update 3*

Bislang habe ich mir als Ziel für einen Jahresurlaub den Backstagebereich einer VS-Fashionshow erträumt. :thumbup:

Doch spätestens seit Anblick der letzten 6 Bilder bin ich mir sicher, dass das zu nervenaufreibend für mich wäre.


----------



## claudy09 (15 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x61 Update 3*

danke 

sie ist ein traum


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2012)

sehr süß


----------



## flippo1976 (24 Mai 2012)

wow.


----------



## krky (23 Juli 2013)

she is beautiful


----------



## twstee (22 März 2014)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x61 Update 3*

Danke:thx:


----------



## DieTirpitz (3 Juni 2014)

Miranda - Du bist die geilste!


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Juni 2014)

so ginge es auch auf dem runway  :thx:


----------



## byrdmantx22 (4 Juni 2014)

Kanye's face in some of these is hilarious!


----------



## heyho22 (4 Juni 2014)

*AW: Miranda Kerr - backstage at Victoria’s Secret 2011 Fashion Show 9.11.2011 x61 Update 3*

:thx: sind schon schöne bilder dabei


----------



## pimpf2 (6 Sep. 2014)

Auch Backstage sehr hübsch


----------

